
Drone Shield – senses the presence of drones via acoustic detection - ck2
http://www.droneshield.org/
======
viktorppt
Very interesting project. Via acoustic detection, the product aims to detect
illegal usage of drones.

The usage cited are:

1\. Smuggling of illegal contraband into prison

2\. Illegal taping / paparazi usage

I am very surprized that no paparazi has used drones extensively. Surely you
get much better angles than if you were hiding in the bushes (e.g. if you
wanted to get an exclusive shot of Prince Willaims)

~~~
Already__Taken
It's probably too overt of a thing to use around powerful people if you are
trying to exploit a grey area.

~~~
Mandatum
Helium balloons + smaller motors = "stealth drone"

------
nraynaud
I guess using a linear output stage instead of a PWM would help avoid
detection. Or use a plane instead of a quadcopter, to limit the noise.

~~~
mafuyu
I've found it's the propellers themselves that cause the noise, not the PWM
junk on the motors.

